# Rootbeer and Pain



## Guest (Nov 11, 2001)

Just curious, what in the world does ROOTBEER have it that would cause such ungodly pain a mucus!!!!??? Just curious maybe this would help me see the other things that is hurting me! thanks


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Sugar. It has even more sugar than other sodas. Depending on the brand it might be full of chemicals, also. The dreaded high fructose corn syrup can cause problems.Read the ingredient label, then check the labels of other things you eat for the same ingredients, and you should be able to isolate the ingredient that's bugging you. If it's the sugar you will probably have bad reactions to other sweets. If it's corn syrup, try cutting back on corn products.It could be the sarsparilla itself, which would be easy to avoid. If that's it you're luckier than I!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Sugar. It has even more sugar than other sodas. Depending on the brand it might be full of chemicals, also. The dreaded high fructose corn syrup can cause problems.Read the ingredient label, then check the labels of other things you eat for the same ingredients, and you should be able to isolate the ingredient that's bugging you. If it's the sugar you will probably have bad reactions to other sweets. If it's corn syrup, try cutting back on corn products.It could be the sarsparilla itself, which would be easy to avoid. If that's it you're luckier than I!


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

How do you attribute root beer to the cause of mucus? The mucus could have been (and likely was) from some type of irritation present in the colon. Also, did the pain come right after drinking the root beer? Had you eaten anything else earlier that may have been the culprit?Perhaps the pain may be from the carbonation and all those air bubbles jumping around in your stomach. Do other carbonated beverages cause problems?


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

How do you attribute root beer to the cause of mucus? The mucus could have been (and likely was) from some type of irritation present in the colon. Also, did the pain come right after drinking the root beer? Had you eaten anything else earlier that may have been the culprit?Perhaps the pain may be from the carbonation and all those air bubbles jumping around in your stomach. Do other carbonated beverages cause problems?


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I agree with AD... I love all the fuzzy drinks but unfortunately, they don't agree with me







Nat


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I agree with AD... I love all the fuzzy drinks but unfortunately, they don't agree with me







Nat


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

Root beer give me diareha every time, more so than any cola. I wonder if it's the flavoring?? I love it but hardly ever drink it.


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

Root beer give me diareha every time, more so than any cola. I wonder if it's the flavoring?? I love it but hardly ever drink it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be the amount of high fructose corn syrup. the amount of carbonation in it, or if it, in fact, has actual roots in it.Many herbs are purgatives/laxatives. http://www.goldenfarmcandies.com/rootbeer.htm suggests that their product has laxative properties in sensitive individualsK.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be the amount of high fructose corn syrup. the amount of carbonation in it, or if it, in fact, has actual roots in it.Many herbs are purgatives/laxatives. http://www.goldenfarmcandies.com/rootbeer.htm suggests that their product has laxative properties in sensitive individualsK.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Removing high fructose corn syrup from my diet has been the single best thing I have done for my IBS in the 8+ years I've had IBS. It took awhile to get all of the sources--most breads are even made with it.Since totally eliminating it, I have had much less pain and mucous and fewer trips to the throne room(s).


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Removing high fructose corn syrup from my diet has been the single best thing I have done for my IBS in the 8+ years I've had IBS. It took awhile to get all of the sources--most breads are even made with it.Since totally eliminating it, I have had much less pain and mucous and fewer trips to the throne room(s).


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Rootbeer does it to me too. So does Pepsi and Coke,especially if it's from a fountain at a restaurant. I can drink 7up but only do so once in a while because of the sugar/calories.I can also drink a dry white wine like Pinot Grigio but get a stomachache from White Zinfandel. I can drink hot tea but many times iced tea gets me running.Who knows ?


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Rootbeer does it to me too. So does Pepsi and Coke,especially if it's from a fountain at a restaurant. I can drink 7up but only do so once in a while because of the sugar/calories.I can also drink a dry white wine like Pinot Grigio but get a stomachache from White Zinfandel. I can drink hot tea but many times iced tea gets me running.Who knows ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2001)

Yeah all of you had good points..you all are wonderful! this helped me alot--new at this thing watching so much what I eat or drink, the red wine seems to not hurt me to much but will dry the white wine also.. thank you SO much bless you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2001)

Yeah all of you had good points..you all are wonderful! this helped me alot--new at this thing watching so much what I eat or drink, the red wine seems to not hurt me to much but will dry the white wine also.. thank you SO much bless you.


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

High Fructose has GOT to be one of the dreaded triggers for me. I was doing fine until I drank a caffeine free coke yesterday. Man what it set off.I have been nurturing myself with pepto and diet drinks. And water.I'm going to try eliminating that from my diet and see when my next flare up is. This is getting old!


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

High Fructose has GOT to be one of the dreaded triggers for me. I was doing fine until I drank a caffeine free coke yesterday. Man what it set off.I have been nurturing myself with pepto and diet drinks. And water.I'm going to try eliminating that from my diet and see when my next flare up is. This is getting old!


----------

